
Recurring Revenue Securitization: the future of SaaS startup financing? - mikeberv
https://www.billiondollarstartupideas.com/ideas/recurring-revenue-securitization
======
levi_23
How is this different from a zero-coupon bond? On pipe.com -
[https://www.pipe.com/help](https://www.pipe.com/help) they say -

"The discount that investors are willing to buy your subscriptions for ranges
based on the health of your business. However, they are significantly less
than the discounts you may be offering on annual pre-paid contracts to your
customers, with the added benefit of maintaining 100% of your ACV."

If the 'security' is bought at a discount but the ACV is financed is 100% how
does the investor make money?

